# Tired of the Knob



## K9Kirk (Sep 5, 2019)

I know there are a lot of people out there that use monopods and I'm one of them. I use a "ball head" on mine and it's nice but having to loosen the head can cause missed shots and it gets a little tiring at times to be honest. Loosen, tighten, loosen, tighten. Ugh! Well, I ran a cross this video that put all that to rest. Why didn't I think of it? Hopefully, other people find it useful as well. Happy snapping!


----------



## weepete (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah, I've been using my monopod with my gimbal head for a wee while now and I really like it, especially works well in hides. 

Earlier this year a guy next to me was shooting with a 600mm f4 L handheld. I was looking as his lens as if I wished I had one, and he kept looking at my monopod and gimal head as if he wished he'd thought to bring one xd.


----------



## Winona (Oct 29, 2019)

Something more to think about. I have a nice monopod, but no head. I need a decent tripod and want to get a nice head. I do wildlife and landscape and have 2 different cameras. I want a good set up that’s compatible with both cameras. Guess I need to make some decisions before Black Friday sales. This set up looks nice.


----------

